#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Configurar Conexão com Internet com Modem modo Router

## josemarsabino

Bom dia pessoal.
Sempre configurei conexões com a internet via pppoe. Mas a empresa aqui onde moro tem acabado com isso e ja até me avisaram. Os modens agora tem tudo como router e não como brigde como eram antes.
Como faço para configurar a conexão com a internet em um modem modo router e manter as rotas que tem no servidor linux. Exemplo : Roteamento para uma porta 3389.

Isso funciona.

----------


## leobslima

vc entra no modem router -- e faz os direcionamentos de portas nele .. 

depois - refaz os mesmo direcionamentos no seu modem . 
ex: 

modem operadora - redireciona porta 9922 para o ip 192.168.1.x ( esse e o ip do seu roteazdor ) 

depois no seu roteador - redireiona porta 9922 para o ip 192.168.1.XX ( esse e o ip do seu computador que usa a porta ) ..

----------


## muttley

Se agora os modens nao estao mais em bridge, e sim em modo router (discando o pppoe). Entao vc pega o usuario e senha, compra outro modem, deixa em bridge, e coloca o server linux a discar o ppoe. Simples assim! kkkkk

----------


## cunhajr

> vc entra no modem router -- e faz os direcionamentos de portas nele .. 
> 
> depois - refaz os mesmo direcionamentos no seu modem . 
> ex: 
> 
> modem operadora - redireciona porta 9922 para o ip 192.168.1.x ( esse e o ip do seu roteazdor ) 
> 
> depois no seu roteador - redireiona porta 9922 para o ip 192.168.1.XX ( esse e o ip do seu computador que usa a porta ) ..


Não é melhor usar a função DMZ do modem ???

----------


## muttley

> Bom dia pessoal.
> Sempre configurei conexões com a internet via pppoe. Mas a empresa aqui onde moro tem acabado com isso e ja até me avisaram. Os modens agora tem tudo como router e não como brigde como eram antes.
> Como faço para configurar a conexão com a internet em um modem modo router e manter as rotas que tem no servidor linux. Exemplo : Roteamento para uma porta 3389.
> 
> Isso funciona.


E voce tem um provedor de internet? Ou distribui em uma pequena rede vizinhos? 
Mesmo que a rede seja pequena, até uma lan-house (se é q ainda existe) consome muita banda, muito link de internet! E o modem discando o pppoe nao aguenta!

----------

